# Dribbling water after drinking



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Wear shoes in the house.... 

Two of our dogs I swear find it amusing to spit water all over the floor after they are done drinking. We've given up... we just always wear shoes or slippers in the house.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Well, you could do what we do.. leave a towel on the floor near the bowl....:bowl: :bowl:
No kidding. Penny won't swallow the last mouthfull and just walks away from the bowl, water trailing all over! :doh:


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I believe that's from their flews, the loose flaps of skin that hang over the dog's mouth. If you look closely, you'll see that there's a fold or pocket that runs along the inside. I'm attaching a picture here so you can see what I'm talking about. 

I don't think there's much you can do ... except keep a mop handy


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

LOL just part of having a golden in your home. Neither of my guys came from the factory with a watertight mouth. :doh:


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I like to walk around the house in my socks and I always hate when I step in those water dribble spots.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

one of my 3 does that.
We have a toy box next to the water bowl, always stocked with a few stuffed toys. She likes to grab one after she drinks, which eliminates the problem! Well, sometimes she does, but not always.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Hehe. You ain't gonna 'fix' that one 

I have one word for you. ShamWow 



armymutt said:


> Andy is now 7 months old. Every time he drinks, he manages to not swallow all of the water before leaving the bowl. He then dribbles water around the kitchen, on our laps, coffee, table, couch, etc for a few more minutes. Haven't had this problem with other goldens. Any ideas?


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I don't mind water. But Dakota is a drueler. If I'm fixing a meal, and it takes a while to fix, by the time I'm done he has foot-long streamers hanging LOL

They eventually end up on the floor, and I eventually end up stepping in them. Yuck LOL



lgnutah said:


> I like to walk around the house in my socks and I always hate when I step in those water dribble spots.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

When Kia drinks she doesn't leave a drop of water on the floor. Lila, her daughter, is an exact opposite (go wonder) and she dribbles water all over the floor. 
As far as I can tell, there isn't much you or me can do about this.
For now we just leave a water bowl sit on a towel and that to some extend helps the issue.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Towel next to the water bowl for us too. If I catch her right after she drinks I dab her mouth but otherwise, wet socks for us.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I keep a towel down under the bowl and in front of it. Bama is a very big drooler and will also drop his ball in the water and then walk away with it in his mouth doing double drools. Just have gotten used to it.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Misty is the Queen of the drips..and drools around the water bowl and kitchen. Sandy my last golden didnt drip or drool at all!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Abbie is such a pig when she drinks... there always seems to be a stream through out the house after she is done.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

My oldest Magic is a big mess when she drinks. Comes and finds a lap to wipe her mouth on all the time. Drips water everywhere. Now my little one Jazz is a neat drinker. And the best part now is that she follows Magic to the drinking bowl and will clean off the water from Magic's mouth before it drips. It is too cute. :


----------

